# Storing the Vbox



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I thought someone might get an idea from this they can use. I have a big garage and wanted to store the Vbox inside so I rigged this up. It's a one ton manual hoist. I built the framework out of 2x6's. The beam that the hoist is on is a piece of hardwood 6x7 on a longer 2x6. The back of the box sits on two pieces - a 4x4 and a 4x6. The front sits on 2 attached 2x4s. In the picture, it looks like the braces lean, but they don't really. It's just from the camera angle while I stood on the steps. I have the Vbox high enough so it doesn't interfere with backing the truck inside. I usually have a 2x4 sitting across both braces so as I back, when the rack gets to the 2x4 it's time to stop so I don't hit the Vbox motor.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Another angle


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

When I had mine, I made up some heavy duty saw horses from 2x6s using a plan I saw on the Hot Rod Magazine TV show. They were very sturdy and very portable, similar to your idea.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Looks good Mick must be nice to have a garage big enough to fit your equipment in.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thats a nice v-box. it must be much better storing your snow removel equipment in doors. great set up to.:redbounce


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks. Yes, it's pretty nice - 30'X40' and two story. There's a work bench and work area on the other side of the truck. Better than crawling around on the ground to work on stuff like I used to. I had stored the 9' plow between the Vbox and the wall till this year when I decided to store it outside so I could get to it easier.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*I used to have an electric hoist*

Mounted inside the garage at work. Back In, hit a button, drop the chain, hook up, hit a button and off the Vbox comes.

It's sweet, until someone forgets to undo the turnbuckle holdowns, and literally lifts the whole damn truck.



But it sure beats cranking it off by hand.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Nice set up Mick. (Insert Tim Allen Home Improvement sound effect here) That surely is a great optical illusion with the angles in the picture LOL

Jeff,
At least you know that spreader wasn't moving anywhere in the back of the truck


----------

